# The Saga of Groin the Dwarf



## Ghorim (Aug 14, 2008)

Being who I am, I really enjoyed this entry into the 26th annual Bulwer-Lytton Fiction Contest, honoring some of the worst sentences in fiction writing:

"'Toads of glory, slugs of joy,' sang Groin the dwarf as he trotted jovially down the path before a great dragon ate him because the author knew that this story was a train wreck after he typed the first few words."

Alex Hall of Greeley, Colorado... you have made my day. He didn't win the contest, though. Read about the champion and other runners-up here.

Of course, it should be noted that a dwarf named Gróin was actually a notable figure in Tolkien's dwarvish history. Now, at last, we know how he met his end.


----------



## ltas (Aug 20, 2008)

HAHH!!!



> Alex Hall of Greeley, Colorado... you have made my day.



And thank you Ghorim, you've just saved what's left of mine


----------

